# 3 or 4 finger



## page xt (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking at getting a new sweetspotll should i get 4 or3?


----------



## page xt (Mar 26, 2011)

just wasnt sure,about advantage of one over the other


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Personal preference. But, a four finger can be hard for some folks to get the finger pressure equalized. They can also make it very easy to roll the shot off of quickly with the fingers. More fingers involved the less consistent IMO. No disrespect to anyone who shoots a four finger well, and many do.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

go out and shoot them both.... you are the one that needs to make up your mind....opinions around here are like fingers everyone has quite a few....:shade:


----------

